# New Ariens RapidTrak 28" 420cc



## tdipaul

A higher ground speed tracked model. Looks pretty neat. What do you think?






https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-926060-Snow-Thrower/p77408.html


----------



## YSHSfan

I like the speed for transportation mode.
But it looks like somebody just made that because of 3 reasons:
1. If you notice the auger housing always goes down because it is not correctly balanced, the pivot point is now on the drive axle vs on the front idler on the original design making it nose heavy.
2. Because of the increase on the diameter of the drive wheel it would have a hard time at deep snow/EOD because you won't be able to have 1st gear (unless it has a hydro tranny), unless the user is one of the many that does not properly adjust the ground speed to the depth or density of the snow (I've seen some snowblower user that use the blower on top gear regardless of the snow and the wheels are slipping almost all the time).
3. Because of the larger drive wheel it now seems to have less ground contact, loosing traction (by watching the video the operator of the fast speed unit has to always keep the auger housing raised by pushing down on the handles while the other one cruises along with the auger housing raised, at the end of the video you can see how the rear part of the tracks is raised when he parks the blower.

I just realized that Ariens actually offers that system, but my previous comment is what I think.


----------



## tdipaul

Track contact patch is adjustable...

_"The small wheel on the back of the track system can be moved up to provide a "wheel" drive, giving you the ability to switch between full traction and partial traction. The big wheel track is a perfect upgrade from your typical snowblower._"

Ariens Professional RapidTrak 28" 420cc Track Drive Snow Blower SnowBlowersAtJacks

.
.


----------



## YSHSfan

tdipaul said:


> Track contact patch is adjustable...
> 
> _"The small wheel on the back of the track system can be moved up to provide a "wheel" drive, giving you the ability to switch between full traction and partial traction. The big wheel track is a perfect upgrade from your typical snowblower._"
> 
> Ariens Professional RapidTrak 28" 420cc Track Drive Snow Blower SnowBlowersAtJacks
> 
> .
> .


You can use it as track or wheel, I like that feature (this confirms that it is not balanced as a typical track unit). I guess I'll need to wait and watch a few videos of it in use to see how it works.


----------



## Zavie

Hmmm.... Wow! Quick, maneuverable traks, powerful 420cc B&S, hydro. Once I see it in the snow then this could be my next blower!!!! Kudos for Ariens for coming up with what looks like an awesome, powerful trak machine.


----------



## RIT333

There certainly won't be any more complaints about range. It is advertised as having a 5.9 Gallon fuel tank ! Way to go Ariens ! LOL


----------



## tdipaul

RIT333 said:


> There certainly won't be any more complaints about range. It is advertised as having a 5.9 Gallon fuel tank ! Way to go Ariens ! LOL


probably meant .95 gal


----------



## Zavie

Well because of us on TSF, the backorder date on Snow Blowers Direct has gone from September 19th to October 19th. So if you want one you'd better put away the mower and pre-order one STAT! BTW I watched the video again and the gas tank looks massive so maybe I could just fill it "once per season" LOL. What am I going to need my vintage fuel can collection for anymore?? Maybe I should start a new thread, "show us your vintage gas cans".


----------



## YSHSfan

tdipaul said:


> probably meant .95 gal


Or 5.9 liters perhaps......


----------



## Zavie

YSHSfan said:


> Or 5.9 liters perhaps......



That makes it a 1.55862 gallon tank. Based on the last two winters I'd have to do one refill. Sheech Ariens come on, it will be an inconvenience but I guess one refill is ok.


----------



## tdipaul

Zavie said:


> That makes it a 1.55862 gallon tank. Based on the last two winters I'd have to do one refill. Sheech Ariens come on, it will be an inconvenience but I guess one refill is ok.


until the day it becomes an integral part of the chassis the fuel tank size is determined by the engine manufacturer. 

maybe Ariens could specify bigger fuel tanks for the engines they buy.

But this would probably add lots of manufacturing complexity/cost for the engine co though

its all about compromise


----------



## matto

This looks like a huge improvement over the previous track design. I have last year's Hydro Pro Track 28 and it is terrible to maneuver. 

Does anyone know if I can retrofit these tracks on my machine? I don't see why I wouldn't be able to, as long as Ariens will sell them separately. 

I want these badly. I was ready to sell my machine and buy something else instead, it's such a pain to use.


----------



## crstrode

I just took delivery of the Rapid Trak 28 Hydro Pro.

It is a breeze to move around on dry pavement with the engine not running. This is my first snow blower, however two 300 foot 20% grade driveways are also a first.


----------



## drmerdp

Wow, what an interesting design. Looking at a few pictures and promotional videos, it does seems to effectively stagger the lines of track vs wheel. Definitely a big improvement over the outgoing design. 

The picture of the track adjustment mechanism shows only a few locking positions. But it looks very robust. 
https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/rapidtrak

Cool design. 

Looking forward to some videos of this thing in action. Keep us informed.


----------



## tdipaul

crstrode said:


> I just took delivery of the Rapid Trak 28 Hydro Pro.
> 
> It is a breeze to move around on dry pavement with the engine not running. This is my first snow blower, however two 300 foot 20% grade driveways are also a first.


Congrats!

Dont be shy posting some close-ups pics or a video!


----------



## Kielbasa

no no no... my Briggs 342cc has a fuel tank capacity of almost 1 gallon. So that beast must have something around the 5 litre mark. 



tdipaul said:


> probably meant .95 gal


----------



## crstrode

OK - Here is the virgin Ariens 926060.

RapidTrak by crstrode, on Flickr


----------



## AriensHydroPro28*

Hey crstrode, that's a real nice machine you have. I just got my new Hydro Pro 28, I preferred to go with v bar chains and tires instead of tracks, due to we get alot of ice sometimes. Good luck, hope the new track design works well for you, keep us updated.


----------



## drmerdp

Ariens new track design is a really neat innovation. Its refreshing to see new clever ideas.

I imagine that the machine would spend most of its time in wheel mode. I wonder how the track in wheel mode stacks up against a pneumatic snow tire

I guess I just really want to try the new design out for myself.


----------



## greg1

I too just picked up one of the 28" versions. I had a chance to try it out this weekend. It really is easy to maneuver when in wheel mode. I really like the flexibility of quickly switching from wheel mode to track mode. We only had about an inch of snow, so this was not a fair test of its capabilities, but I did notice that it was a bit light on the front when going up hill when in wheel mode. Of course, no problem in track mode. I'll probably add a weight kit to mine. Looking forward to testing it later in the season when we get more snow here in Michigan.

Greg


----------



## vmax29

Like that track design! Very cool. Good luck with those new machines, they look built to last.


----------



## greg1

We had a little more snow here yesterday and I had a chance to try it out again this time with a weight kit added. I did find it better with the additional weight up front. I wonder if the weight distribution would be different for the 32" version. I still found it to work best in track mode up hill, however, and since it is so easy to switch back and forth, I found my self engaging track mode going up the hill, and switching back to wheel mode to make turns at the top. It seems that the more I use it the more I like it. Great traction even in wheel mode - I think better than a conventional wheeled snowblower. We're supposed to get more show here on Wed. I tried out the "dig in" mode on the hard pack left by the plows at the bottom of the driveway today as well - cleans it off right down to the pavement.


----------



## Cardo111

greg1 said:


> We had a little more snow here yesterday and I had a chance to try it out again this time with a weight kit added. I did find it better with the additional weight up front. I wonder if the weight distribution would be different for the 32" version. I still found it to work best in track mode up hill, however, and since it is so easy to switch back and forth, I found my self engaging track mode going up the hill, and switching back to wheel mode to make turns at the top. It seems that the more I use it the more I like it. Great traction even in wheel mode - I think better than a conventional wheeled snowblower. We're supposed to get more show here on Wed. I tried out the "dig in" mode on the hard pack left by the plows at the bottom of the driveway today as well - cleans it off right down to the pavement.


That is a serious machine and you seem to live in an area that gets a lot of snow so you will get some good use out of it. Best of luck with it.


----------



## crstrode

Well, folks, so far I've used the Ariens Rapid Track Professional 28 four or five times on my big long steep driveways. Now with a few hours of experience under my belt I'm pleased. 

Yesterday it took about 1-1/2 hours to move the snow from 600 feet of paved driveway, two separate parking areas for 8 cars, and a 100 foot wide apron from the county road. Each time I've used the new machine it gets easier since I'm starting to get the hang of things. It cleans the pavement quite well, and chugs up the steepest parts with no problems. The tracks work better than I expected, and it is not difficult at all to move the beast around with the engine off as long as the transmission is disengaged.

The engine (21-HP) operates at idle most of the time, until I get into some deeper snow or compacted icy stuff near the road - then it throttles up and REALLY starts to throw the snow. I can blow the snow from my driveway apron clear across the 60-foot county road and onto the neighbor's front yard ,

So far it has guzzled about 4 gallons of gasoline.

Like Greg1 mentioned, the front does get a bit light when going uphill. I may also try the weight kit.

So far - so good!


----------



## Cardo111

crstrode said:


> Well, folks, so far I've used the Ariens Rapid Track Professional 28 four or five times on my big long steep driveways. Now with a few hours of experience under my belt I'm pleased.
> 
> Yesterday it took about 1-1/2 hours to move the snow from 600 feet of paved driveway, two separate parking areas for 8 cars, and a 100 foot wide apron from the county road. Each time I've used the new machine it gets easier since I'm starting to get the hang of things. It cleans the pavement quite well, and chugs up the steepest parts with no problems. The tracks work better than I expected, and it is not difficult at all to move the beast around with the engine off as long as the transmission is disengaged.
> 
> The engine (21-HP) operates at idle most of the time, until I get into some deeper snow or compacted icy stuff near the road - then it throttles up and REALLY starts to throw the snow. I can blow the snow from my driveway apron clear across the 60-foot county road and onto the neighbor's front yard ,
> 
> So far it has guzzled about 4 gallons of gasoline.
> 
> Like Greg1 mentioned, the front does get a bit light when going uphill. I may also try the weight kit.
> 
> So far - so good!



Good luck with that beast! As far as I'm concerned it is the Chief of our tribe. Regarding power, my guess it is putting out a very respectable 13 hp in the world of snowblowers they have moved over to torque, supposedly more accurate as a gauge of an engines power than Hp which was often inflated by manufacturers. More consistency and perhaps regulation is needed to truly gauge small engine power in a consistent way, some still will only publish cc's. Briggs and LCT state engine power in lb.-ft. of torque. Your engine is rated at 21 lb.-ft. of torque. All the best.


----------



## db9938

As an owner of a baby honda track sno throw, I find that these innovations are pure genius. 

That said, track units are usually balanced with a bias over the tracks. Which makes sense, when you consider that they are built for traction. So, my observations on this machine, is that it is closer to 50/50 weight distribution, with a default towards the handles. Wheeled units, tend to favor their CG towards the impeller. 

This all said, I see where this machine could potentially have some serious advantages over the two traditional setups, and offer less fatigue in using it. 

I would add, that using tracks in a wheel mode, will have significantly more traction as they have more surface contact than wheels. 

My 2 cents.


----------



## crstrode

Temps have been hovering around freezing for two days, and snowing like mad. There is about 8 inches of very very heavy wet slush on my monster driveway. A few of the neighbors were out trying to blow slush with poor results. I tried to shovel the stuff, but at 20 pounds per scoop, I didn't have a chance.

Fired up the Rapid Trak with little hope for sucess, but WOW! This machine really throws slush. I got 600 feet of driveway and three parking areas cleared in only an hour. The beast was throwing stuff clear across the county road. It cleared down to the pavement even where snow had been compacted into ice by my neighbors cars, the mailman's van, and other oblivious snow packers.

I am so happy I bought this great machine


----------



## Zavie

crstrode said:


> Temps have been hovering around freezing for two days, and snowing like mad. There is about 8 inches of very very heavy wet slush on my monster driveway. A few of the neighbors were out trying to blow slush with poor results. I tried to shovel the stuff, but at 20 pounds per scoop, I didn't have a chance.
> 
> Fired up the Rapid Trak with little hope for sucess, but WOW! This machine really throws slush. I got 600 feet of driveway and three parking areas cleared in only an hour. The beast was throwing stuff clear across the county road. It cleared down to the pavement even where snow had been compacted into ice by my neighbors cars, the mailman's van, and other oblivious snow packers.
> 
> I am so happy I bought this great machine


Hey how about some pics! Man O Man, Briggs & Stratton 420cc, hydro, rapid trak, and the bottom line, it works great. I know I gush over Toro and Simplicity, and even Husqvarna but this machine has got to be heading towards the tippy top of my wish list. Need pictures of it in action!!! Come on guys!!


----------



## crstrode

My wife, the camera operator, hails from Southern California, so getting her outside for photos is harder than clearing the driveway. Next good snow I'll see if I can get her to take a few snaps.


----------



## tonysak

Any issues with the autoturn? Do you have a bumpy driveway where the skids could get stuck and engage the autoturn?

How is the autoturn in track mode? My drive needs a lot of tight turning. 

Think im going to sell my hss1332. Ive had the briggs 420 before its a beast. For the price id expect motorized chute controls like simplicity and honda. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## matto

Any more reviews of the rapid trac?

Do the top speeds (both forward and backwards) increase with rapid trac?

The one thing it takes away is the ability to have 3 locking position. But I never really use those anyway.

I'm pretty annoyed that ariens won't help me out with a retrofit kit.


----------



## RIT333

matto said:


> The one thing it takes away is the ability to have 3 locking position. But I never really use those anyway.


I didn't realize that it didn't have that capability. Seems like that would be useful, at least to me anyways.


----------



## drmerdp

RIT333 said:


> I didn't realize that it didn't have that capability. Seems like that would be useful, at least to me anyways.


Same. The rapid track looks promising, but in my opinion cannot not compare to the refinement offered by honda and yamahas track designs.


----------



## ThumperACC

drmerdp said:


> Same. The rapid track looks promising, but in my opinion cannot not compare to the refinement offered by honda and yamahas track designs.


I still own a tracked Ariens (non-rapid track), but also currently own a Honda HSS928 solely because the Ariens was too slow.

I completely agree with your statement but I can offer this. The Rapid Track fixes the one major flaw in the disc drive Ariens tracked snowblowers (they move too slow, 6th gear is like 1st gear in a wheeled machine). You do lose the 'lock it in transport' or 'float the bucket' position (of a regular tracked machine) but you can still achieve this by just pressing down on the handlebars and letting the rear road-wheel limit you. You still get normal or neutral mode and you still get 'dig in' mode. You get the added benefit of 'almost wheeled' mode when you want the manouverability.

Had Ariens offered this when I decided that I needed my machine to move faster, I would have bought it. They didn't, I now own a Honda (after 30+ years of Ariens). Any regrets? No, I like the Honda a lot. But Ariens in no slouch and the Rapid Track fixes the only real weakness their pro line has which is light bucket.

I think it is a rather good idea.

Thumper


----------



## crstrode

Sorry for the very very long delay.


The RapidTrack Hydro 28 Pro took me a while to get the hang of regarding turning. I've found, as others have said, turning works best if you are decisive and aggressive, It doesn't take a lot of strength, but quick and speedy motion seems to make things work best. I almost trot through the turns and hang on for dear life so as not to slip off my feet! Good thing because I'm and old geezer.


Regarding auto-turn engaging on lumps and bumps - I've not experienced that problem. There is one spot in my drive that sometime catches, but it does not cause the machine to twist or turn to a serious extent. I think being sure the skid shoes are adjusted properly reduces the tendency to veer off course.




Being that this is my first snow blower it may have something to do with my slow learning curve. I have found that this machine is very stable and I have no problem staying vertical as long as I hang on to the handlebar.


----------



## Øystein Eriksen

I have the Ariens Hydro Pro Rapidtrak 28 EFI. I live in the northern parts of Norway. We get al lot of snow. Early in the season the temperature can vary greatly in a single week. This year we got rain and above freezing temperature (5°C) one day and the next day below freezing (-2°C) and 60 cm of snow. If you have a gravel driveway these conditions poses a problem for a Rapidtrak machine. A lot of snow and not frozen loose gravel. It will always try to dig in to the gravel. It will actually perform worse than a wheeled machine regarding this. This is because in track mode it will still tip forward like a wheeled machine, but tipping backwards is restricted. Net sum is forward tipping and it eventually digs into the gravel. It really is a tracked machine for those who have a paved driveway.
One other problem is that it does a really poor job on removing hard packed snow from tire tracks. You have to position the track between the skid shoes to get it removed


----------



## Steve70

Gravel can be an issue. Here's a link to a possible solution for you posted by a forum member last winter

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1619491-post1.html

That being said, you may not be utilizing both track positions...only the dig position. In the normal track position, tipping backward is no more prohibited than in the wheeled position. As for clearing hard packed car tracks, I've been blowing snow for over 50 years and I find the dig position of the Rapidtrak, while not perfect, to work better than any wheeled machine I've had. There's no residential snowblower type machine that will peel up hard packed car tracks 100% effectively. If you have gravel to boot, then this becomes even more of an issue.


----------



## Øystein Eriksen

Steve70 said:


> Gravel can be an issue. Here's a link to a possible solution for you posted by a forum member last winter
> 
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1619491-post1.html
> 
> That being said, you may not be utilizing both track positions...only the dig position. In the normal track position, tipping backward is no more prohibited than in the wheeled position. As for clearing hard packed car tracks, I've been blowing snow for over 50 years and I find the dig position of the Rapidtrak, while not perfect, to work better than any wheeled machine I've had. There's no residential snowblower type machine that will peel up hard packed car tracks 100% effectively. If you have gravel to boot, then this becomes even more of an issue.


I do use both track positions. And tipping backward is prohibited in both, unless you tip it on the back wheels. It is three positions for the track - and the tracks are locked in all three. In wheeled position you can tip backwards like on a wheeled unit but not in the other two.

There is however a fourth option. Not intended by the manufacturer. That is float position. That is when you just drop the tracks from wheeled position without locking in. On uneven surfaces it will lock in by itself.

In this video the float-position is demostrated. The man on the video thought the normal track position was the dig-in option and used float as his normal track position. He admits in the comments that he did not know about the real dig-in option.
https://youtu.be/E7pjKGSFFXs

I have been thinking about making a separate level for gravel - but since my driveway is entirely made of gravel I will try Armourskids first. Pushing down all the time seems exhausting.


----------



## ColdinMontana

Ã˜ystein Eriksen said:


> I do use both track positions. And tipping backward is prohibited in both, unless you tip it on the back wheels. It is three positions for the track - and the tracks are locked in all three. In wheeled position you can tip backwards like on a wheeled unit but not in the other two.
> 
> There is however a fourth option. Not intended by the manufacturer. That is float position. That is when you just drop the tracks from wheeled position without locking in. On uneven surfaces it will lock in by itself.
> 
> In this video the float-position is demostrated. The man on the video thought the normal track position was the dig-in option and used float as his normal track position. He admits in the comments that he did not know about the real dig-in option.
> https://youtu.be/E7pjKGSFFXs
> 
> I have been thinking about making a separate level for gravel - but since my driveway is entirely made of gravel I will try Armourskids first. Pushing down all the time seems exhausting.


I would definitely try the Armorskids. I don’t have a gravel driveway, but notice that with Armorskids it wants to ride on top of the snow slightly. They are long and wide and really do act like mini skis. In your situation, this characteristic might be desirable.


----------



## ericr

I just got the 926060 Hydro Pro RapidTrak this year. Now that we've had about 140 inches so far on the mountain next to my house, I've had some meaningful experience with it, especially on the end-of-driveway (EOD) plow berms.

The 926060 (Briggs & Stratton version) that I got has a 1.5 gallon gas tank. Now they've transitioned to the 926078 model (LCT engine version) with a .75 gallon tank.

For lighter snow I mainly use wheeled mode since its super maneuverable and gets the job done. But when needing to get through deeper snow or the EOD berm, the real track modes come into play (https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/rapidtrak). This is where the following three features make a huge difference:
-Large engine
-RapidTrak
-Hydrostatic Drive

There's no substitute for having a lot of power when going through the EOD berms, so obviously more power is better. The RapidTrak makes it much easier to avoid having the machine "ride up" with pushing into a berm. Both the "track mode" (middle setting) and "dig-in" mode are good for the EOD berms. When in "dig-in" mode I sometimes have to put some weight on the handle bars if the front end digs-in hard enough to stop the machine. Dig-in mode is also good for scraping down to the concrete. When I turn around when in track mode or dig-in mode, it makes it easier to turn with the track running. Otherwise it's easier to turn by going into wheel-mode first. I played with the Hondas, which are nice, but their track system simply does not have anything like the RapidTrak wheel mode.

Finally, the hydrostatic drive is very effective on EOD berms. You can setup the appropriate track mode and then just continuously modulate the hydrostatic drive control lever to the right speed to optimize the work. This makes the machine do the work and is easy for the operator. You can make it go as fast as possible, while staying in the sweet spot of the torque curve. I ripped right through a 24 inch berm last Saturday that had set-up and gotten very dense. However, my neighbors were out for an extended amount of time with their machines, having to go through a lot of extra body English. They were using techniques like ramming their machine in and out and rocking it back and forth on the EOD berm. With the RapidTrak Hydro Pro, I just stood there and ripped right through with my right hand on the hydrostatic drive control. I was done in a fraction of the time they were.

I originally liked Honda's electric chute control. Although it seemed cool to be electric, the reality was that it's slow enough that you're stuck standing there, waiting for it on each turn. The Ariens chute control is very fast.

Since I live in an area with significant snow and place a lot of value on my time, I'm very glad I got the Hydro Pro RapidTrak 28.


----------



## Steve70

Øystein Eriksen said:


> I do use both track positions. And tipping backward is prohibited in both, unless you tip it on the back wheels. It is three positions for the track - and the tracks are locked in all three. In wheeled position you can tip backwards like on a wheeled unit but not in the other two.
> 
> There is however a fourth option. Not intended by the manufacturer. That is float position. That is when you just drop the tracks from wheeled position without locking in. On uneven surfaces it will lock in by itself.
> 
> In this video the float-position is demostrated. The man on the video thought the normal track position was the dig-in option and used float as his normal track position. He admits in the comments that he did not know about the real dig-in option.
> https://youtu.be/E7pjKGSFFXs
> 
> I have been thinking about making a separate level for gravel - but since my driveway is entirely made of gravel I will try Armourskids first. Pushing down all the time seems exhausting.


I'm glad you posted! Thanks. This is why I join forums for stuff I have. I now know the 4 positions available to me. Like the video, I too, was using the float position as a track position. The owner's manual makes no mention of locking the track in the normal track position...just releasing the trigger. It never seems to lock in that position unless I lift on the handlebars...but then I figured I had lifted it into the dig position. 

It's possible mine needs a little adjustment to make it factory right (lock in quicker when releasing the trigger for normal track position) , but I'm not going to because I like the float position with the rear idler down. I think it adds a bit of traction and has worked very well for me over the 160 inches of snow it's seen. The way I think of it is that if the the entire trak is turning / spinning ...on snow...that's more rubber / contact patch on the road

You probably know this, but you if you just release the trigger when locked in the normal track mode, it will drop to float and it will easily lift to back up. From the dig position it will too, but you have to lift just a tad to take some pressure off the trigger. 

I think they should advertise it as a 4 position set up


----------



## Steve70

ericr said:


> I just got the 926060 Hydro Pro RapidTrak this year.
> Finally, the hydrostatic drive is very effective on EOD berms. You can setup the appropriate track mode and then just continuously modulate the hydrostatic drive control lever to the right speed to optimize the work. This makes the machine do the work and is easy for the operator. You can make it go as fast as possible, while staying in the sweet spot of the torque curve. I ripped right through a 24 inch berm last Saturday that had set-up and gotten very dense. However, my neighbors were out for an extended amount of time with their machines, having to go through a lot of extra body English. They were using techniques like ramming their machine in and out and rocking it back and forth on the EOD berm. With the RapidTrak Hydro Pro, I just stood there and ripped right through with my right hand on the hydrostatic drive control. I was done in a fraction of the time they were.



Good post. This is my experience too as regards the hydro tranny, tracks, and body english. The Thanksgiving 22 incher here was very wet and heavy. By the time the plow came 36 hours later at 3 AM, it was pretty well set up by 7 AM. Everyone where I live has good size 2 stage blowers. Many are Ariens. I expended MUCH less energy than my neighbors as they employed the techniques you mention :smile2: 

We had a good 2-3 foot EOD set up plow stuff when I went out at 7. . We have a 3 car driveway. I was done well ahead of my neighbor with a 2 car driveway. I do think the proper way to do this job is to go across the driveway and not through it to the street. Had my neighbors gone that route there would have been much less bulling around.


----------



## ericr

Øystein Eriksen said:


> I have the Ariens Hydro Pro Rapidtrak 28 EFI.


What model number is this machine?

I'm in the US and was interested in a Hydro Pro Rapidtrak 28 EFI, but it's just not offered. You can get RapidTrak or EFI; one or the other, but not both in the US. So I chose to get the RapidTrak feature, since I wanted good end-of-driveway berm performance.


----------



## Øystein Eriksen

ericr said:


> Ã˜ystein Eriksen;1699173 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Ariens Hydro Pro Rapidtrak 28 EFI.
> 
> 
> 
> What model number is this machine?
> 
> I'm in the US and was interested in a Hydro Pro Rapidtrak 28 EFI, but it's just not offered. You can get RapidTrak or EFI; one or the other, but not both in the US. So I chose to get the RapidTrak feature, since I wanted good end-of-driveway berm performance.
Click to expand...

It is model number 926338. If you google it and get to the webpage of Ariens Scandinavia you should know that they are notoriously bad at posting pictures. They do know how to post pictures, but they post the wrong pictures. I think the philosophy is that any picture will do. On the product-page of the Rapidtrak EFI they have seven pictures of the snowblower. More precisely seven pictures of a snowblower. Only one picture is of a rapidtrak machine, but it is without EFI.
I do believe Ariens Scandinavia supplies pictures for most of the dealers. I find the same wrong pictures at most of the dealers as well.


----------



## mats

Øystein Eriksen said:


> It is model number 926338. If you google it and get to the webpage of Ariens Scandinavia you should know that they are notoriously bad at posting pictures. They do know how to post pictures, but they post the wrong pictures. I think the philosophy is that any picture will do. On the product-page of the Rapidtrak EFI they have seven pictures of the snowblower. More precisely seven pictures of a snowblower. Only one picture is of a rapidtrak machine, but it is without EFI.
> I do believe Ariens Scandinavia supplies pictures for most of the dealers. I find the same wrong pictures at most of the dealers as well.


Ariens Scandinavia is as bad at running a webpage as the machines they sell are good.
Last year the EFI 28 (wheel model) had the ax 369, ax 414 , briggs 420 and AX 420 engine depending on where you looked on their site


----------



## ericr

Øystein Eriksen said:


> It is model number 926338. If you google it and get to the webpage of Ariens Scandinavia you should know that they are notoriously bad at posting pictures. They do know how to post pictures, but they post the wrong pictures. I think the philosophy is that any picture will do. On the product-page of the Rapidtrak EFI they have seven pictures of the snowblower. More precisely seven pictures of a snowblower. Only one picture is of a rapidtrak machine, but it is without EFI.
> I do believe Ariens Scandinavia supplies pictures for most of the dealers. I find the same wrong pictures at most of the dealers as well.


Interesting. It seems a bit confusing. Ariens seems to refer to their earlier track system (with 3 wheels per track) simply as "Track" verses their newer "RapidTrak" as per the attached shot of the first page of their manual (https://apache.ariens.com/manuals/05136630B.pdf). Here it seems pretty clear that the 926338 has RapidTrak. But the term "RapidTrak" is never mentioned in that manual anywhere beyond the first page. Even mode oddly, the manual goes on to explicitly refer to the 926338 number (and the 926060 that I have) in my second attachment (page 15 of manual) clearly with the older "Track" system (not RapidTrak) in their picture.

Also I never did get a good answer from Ariens about why it was never possible to get RapidTrak AND EFI in the US.


----------



## Oneacer

I am not a fan of tracks, but I must admit, I look forward to getting ahold someday of one of these RapidTrak units, as they sure do look impressive.


----------



## BNSFguy

oneacer said:


> I am not a fan of tracks, but I must admit, I look forward to getting ahold someday of one of these RapidTrak units, as they sure do look impressive.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcXxysWdxjA


While I cannot offer a review, as I haven't had any snow since I got mine, I can tell you these RapidTrac models are built well. I don't think I'm going out on a limb by stating this patented design is absolutely brilliant. It's so simple, yet ingenious, I'm surprised no one thought of this design sooner. It solves so many problems associated with standard track models, including turning and walking speed, yet doesn't sacrifice the main benefit of tracks, which is: "traction". I'm certain in the future you'll see many, if not all manufacturer's, go to this type of design and improve upon it. It's revolutionary in the world of snowblowers. Like many buyers, I wanted the benefits of track models, but not the pitfalls. Ariens solved that problem for me.


----------



## Øystein Eriksen

I have finally gotten the Armourskids. It helps a lot on the problem that I have with the snowblower digging into gravel. However - it is not the start of the season in the north of Norway anymore. My driveway is now covered with a sheet of ice/hard snow. Digging into gravel is really not a concerne in this part of the season.

The biggest issue now is that i want to digg down on the ridges left by the city plow on the end of my driveway. If you drive over this ridges a couple of times they become very hard. The Rapidtrak is not able to remove this. My neighbours with big Hondas and big Yamahas blows this stuff away with no problem at all. In this aspect I am disappointed with the Rapidtrak. The dig-in option is really not a dig-down alternative when the snow is hard. It is actually worse than the normal track position. This is because the dig-in option lifts the auger and scraper bar higher above the ground. You can think of the the front of the skid shoe as the pivot point when engaging the dig-in mode. Everything in front of this point get closer to the ground and everything behind it is lifted. The Yamahas and Hondas have their skid shoes behind the auger housing. When they engage dig-in mode the whole housing including the auger itself and the scraper bar is moved closer to the ground.
I have made a picture with drawings of center of the auger, pivot point and placement of skid shoes behind the auger housing


----------



## Øystein Eriksen

Here are some pictures showing Armourskids next to the original skids. Sorry for the bad lighting. 
The Armourskids help with problems digging into gravel. It also does not get hooked on ridges/humps like the original skids
Digging down on hard snow is worse with Armourskids. Digging into piles of snow is about the same.


----------



## BNSFguy

I don't understand how you could get much closer to the pavement without dragging your scraper bar. I understand how the Honda and Yamaha have their skids mounted behind the auger body vs to the side like most other's. I could see how the having them mounted behind could put more pressure down towards on the scraper bar, thus allowing the user to get those hardened "tire tracks" up better, but it's a trade-off. If that's your main concern, and the Ariens with the side mounted skids doesn't work, I'd try making or welding new rear skid mounts if it really is a huge issue for you. I believe those new, larger, skids actually make it even worse and believe the stock skids being smaller and not placing more weight across a larger surface would work better to dig in to those hardened car tracks.


----------



## Steve70

Øystein Eriksen said:


> The biggest issue now is that i want to digg down on the ridges left by the city plow on the end of my driveway. If you drive over this ridges a couple of times they become very hard. The Rapidtrak is not able to remove this. My neighbours with big Hondas and big Yamahas blows this stuff away with no problem at all. In this aspect I am disappointed with the Rapidtrak. The dig-in option is really not a dig-down alternative when the snow is hard. It is actually worse than the normal track position. This is because the dig-in option lifts the auger and scraper bar higher above the ground.


I wish I could do a head to head comparison with a Honda or Yamaha, but I can't. I'm a bit skeptical of any machine that will blow away what the Rapid Trak will do. I also wonder how many times each driveway has been driven over and how long a time passes before blowing? Perhaps you could invite one of your neighbors over for a head to head test?

I guess all of our winter conditions may vary some, but I'm almost 68 and just got in from doing a couple feet of ice chunks and slush at our EOD. The Rapid Trak is the best machine I've used in over 50 years of snowblowing. We've had about 70-75" to date and many plow passes. Our driveway is 36 feet wide and then I did my old neighbors across the street. He had more ice chunks than me. My final clean up pass was blowing slush and water. Several on our street were actually breaking some of it up with shovels before blowing it. I think they were worried about shear pins. To compound matters our driveway drops off a 45 degree curb to meet the street. My wife busted through it with our truck about 630 AM to get out so it had one set of tracks through it. In normal track mode and stock skids, I was once again very impressed with the Rapid Trak. The chunks were icy enough that the bucket was continually sawing back and forth. I've learned to keep the traks spinning a bit and fully accept that I will do a clean up pass once I chew up the big stuff. Her once through truck tracks were a piece of cake to get up. 

I completely agree that the dig mode for initial clearing won't work well. What I've done is to do the whole driveway first and then hit the dig mode and peel up some tracks going very slowly, but with the tracks still spinning a little

Here's what we dealt with as the roads broke up from the warm weather. One picture from last night before the plow and then this morning after the plow. Heavy stuff


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*could be my next machine as welll*



Zavie said:


> Hmmm.... Wow! Quick, maneuverable traks, powerful 420cc B&S, hydro. Once I see it in the snow then this could be my next blower!!!! Kudos for Ariens for coming up with what looks like an awesome, powerful trak machine.



Interesting product! And Easyturn as well.


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*I found this video, a lot of snow, looks good!*



tdipaul said:


> A higher ground speed tracked model. Looks pretty neat. What do you think?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6942DrPU3o
> 
> https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-926060-Snow-Thrower/p77408.html


----------



## kimber

Øystein Eriksen said:


> I have finally gotten the Armourskids. It helps a lot on the problem that I have with the snowblower digging into gravel. However - it is not the start of the season in the north of Norway anymore. My driveway is now covered with a sheet of ice/hard snow. Digging into gravel is really not a concerne in this part of the season.
> 
> The biggest issue now is that i want to digg down on the ridges left by the city plow on the end of my driveway. If you drive over this ridges a couple of times they become very hard. The Rapidtrak is not able to remove this. My neighbours with big Hondas and big Yamahas blows this stuff away with no problem at all. In this aspect I am disappointed with the Rapidtrak. The dig-in option is really not a dig-down alternative when the snow is hard. It is actually worse than the normal track position. This is because the dig-in option lifts the auger and scraper bar higher above the ground. You can think of the the front of the skid shoe as the pivot point when engaging the dig-in mode. Everything in front of this point get closer to the ground and everything behind it is lifted. The Yamahas and Hondas have their skid shoes behind the auger housing. When they engage dig-in mode the whole housing including the auger itself and the scraper bar is moved closer to the ground.
> I have made a picture with drawings of center of the auger, pivot point and placement of skid shoes behind the auger housing


Interesting, most guys with Honda's add skid shoes to the front / sides of their auger housings?


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*Eod*



Ã˜ystein Eriksen said:


> I have finally gotten the Armourskids. It helps a lot on the problem that I have with the snowblower digging into gravel. However - it is not the start of the season in the north of Norway anymore. My driveway is now covered with a sheet of ice/hard snow. Digging into gravel is really not a concerne in this part of the season.
> 
> The biggest issue now is that i want to digg down on the ridges left by the city plow on the end of my driveway. If you drive over this ridges a couple of times they become very hard. The Rapidtrak is not able to remove this. My neighbours with big Hondas and big Yamahas blows this stuff away with no problem at all. In this aspect I am disappointed with the Rapidtrak. The dig-in option is really not a dig-down alternative when the snow is hard. It is actually worse than the normal track position. This is because the dig-in option lifts the auger and scraper bar higher above the ground. You can think of the the front of the skid shoe as the pivot point when engaging the dig-in mode. Everything in front of this point get closer to the ground and everything behind it is lifted. The Yamahas and Hondas have their skid shoes behind the auger housing. When they engage dig-in mode the whole housing including the auger itself and the scraper bar is moved closer to the ground.
> I have made a picture with drawings of center of the auger, pivot point and placement of skid shoes behind the auger housing



Hi Øystein,


I can confirm what you say about how the Yamaha deals with EOD. The whole construction With the long belts, the rigidity of the whole system just makes the machine go straight into and through the challenging EOD or whatever the machine needs to handle. I use the Yamaha at my cabin. It scrapes so low and well over the wooden terrace and slate covered area, leaves no snow behind.
Still I am planning to get a Ariens Rapidtrack PRO EFI at home, where my needs are different. There I just do the parking/walking area covered with concrete flat stones. Planning to get it in October:smile2:


----------



## Øystein Eriksen

BNSFguy said:


> I don't understand how you could get much closer to the pavement without dragging your scraper bar. I understand how the Honda and Yamaha have their skids mounted behind the auger body vs to the side like most other's. I could see how the having them mounted behind could put more pressure down towards on the scraper bar, thus allowing the user to get those hardened "tire tracks" up better, but it's a trade-off. If that's your main concern, and the Ariens with the side mounted skids doesn't work, I'd try making or welding new rear skid mounts if it really is a huge issue for you. I believe those new, larger, skids actually make it even worse and believe the stock skids being smaller and not placing more weight across a larger surface would work better to dig in to those hardened car tracks.


If I could weld and do metal works i would make skids behind the auger. Sadly metal works is not one of my skills.

We do not see the pavement in my street for seven months in the winter, normaly at least. This year seems to be an exception. We got a storm this week with heavy rain and above freezing temperature. My gravel is now in the open again. 

The city plow plows or scrape the road regularly, sometimes several times a day. This leaves snow in the end of my drivway. I think you call it EOD berms. We can not remove the snow right away every single time. If the berm is small we drive over it if we are in a hurry. Visitors always drive over small berms. Cars in the street often drive over the entire berm lengthwise if they meet other cars (narrow street). Over time this ridge in the end of the driveway builds up and it is important to remove it before it turns to solid ice. Dragging the scraper bar would be intentional. Honda and Yamaha seems to be able to do that. They dig down on compacted snow. I have to break out a pointed showel, pick axe and a digging bar. 
In Norway the Rapidtrak Pro EFI is markedet as an alternative to the big Hondas and big Yamahas. The marketing makes a big deal of the dig-in option. The dig-in option does not let you dig down on compacted snow unless the skid shoe penetrates the upper layer of the snow. If the skid shoe floats the dig-in option perform worse than normal track-mode. I thought this information would be useful information for someone considering buying a Rapidtrak.

However - It seems like the Rapidtrak Pro clears heavy snowfalls faster than the Hondas and Yamahas. Especially wet snow. The dig-in option is also great when taking on big piles of snow. It stops the auger housing from lifting up.


----------



## Øystein Eriksen

Dag Johnsen said:


> Hi Øystein,
> 
> 
> I can confirm what you say about how the Yamaha deals with EOD. The whole construction With the long belts, the rigidity of the whole system just makes the machine go straight into and through the challenging EOD or whatever the machine needs to handle. I use the Yamaha at my cabin. It scrapes so low and well over the wooden terrace and slate covered area, leaves no snow behind.
> Still I am planning to get a Ariens Rapidtrack PRO EFI at home, where my needs are different. There I just do the parking/walking area covered with concrete flat stones. Planning to get it in October


Hei Dag
In October? You really plan ahead. I did not - and that is how I ended up with an Ariens instead of a Honda. Hondas are, as you know, sold out because of the EU regulations. 
I think you made the right decision keeping the Yamaha at your cabin. Despite my recent post I am happy with the Rapidtrak Pro EFI. The two only problems is that it digs down into gravel, and, ironically, does not dig down when you want it to (in hard snow). It moves a lot of snow very fast. I appreciate that since I have to move the snow twice every time. From my driveway to the lawn and then again from the lawn to the back of the house. When i move the snow the second time the EFI really comes into play when I take on the piles of snow i just made. I think it is the EFI. In a split second it sounds like the motor is going to stall, but instead it completely changes character. It revs up becoming a snow throwing monster. I have to adjust the chute very often. The chute on the Ariens is very fast and easy to adjust while moving. It takes a couple of times to get used to. 
I read some other post that you live in Asker. I think the Rapidtrak Pro EFI will perform great in Asker on concrete flat stones.


----------



## rslifkin

With the end of driveway berm I get, I've never had much trouble digging into it (with a wheeled pro 28). Sometimes just heading straight into it doesn't cut it all the way down, but usually it does just fine if I blow down the driveway into the street, then turn around and attack the berm from the street side. Might help that the end of my driveway is a bit of a hill though.


----------



## Steve70

Øystein Eriksen said:


> If I could weld and do metal works i would make skids behind the auger. Sadly metal works is not one of my skills.
> 
> We do not see the pavement in my street for seven months in the winter, normaly at least. This year seems to be an exception. We got a storm this week with heavy rain and above freezing temperature. My gravel is now in the open again.
> 
> The city plow plows or scrape the road regularly, sometimes several times a day. This leaves snow in the end of my drivway. I think you call it EOD berms. We can not remove the snow right away every single time. If the berm is small we drive over it if we are in a hurry. Visitors always drive over small berms. Cars in the street often drive over the entire berm lengthwise if they meet other cars (narrow street). Over time this ridge in the end of the driveway builds up and it is important to remove it before it turns to solid ice. Dragging the scraper bar would be intentional. Honda and Yamaha seems to be able to do that. They dig down on compacted snow. I have to break out a pointed showel, pick axe and a digging bar.
> In Norway the Rapidtrak Pro EFI is markedet as an alternative to the big Hondas and big Yamahas. The marketing makes a big deal of the dig-in option. The dig-in option does not let you dig down on compacted snow unless the skid shoe penetrates the upper layer of the snow. If the skid shoe floats the dig-in option perform worse than normal track-mode. I thought this information would be useful information for someone considering buying a Rapidtrak.
> 
> However - It seems like the Rapidtrak Pro clears heavy snowfalls faster than the Hondas and Yamahas. Especially wet snow. The dig-in option is also great when taking on big piles of snow. It stops the auger housing from lifting up.


My skids are set at the same height as my bucket edge. I have no trouble digging up car tracks or berms within reason. 

Looking into the specs on the Honda and Yamaha a little more, it seems clear that the two biggest factors allowing them to dig better would be weight (no comparison) and track surface on the ground. The lighter 32 Honda appears to have a fair bit more track surface than the 28 Ariens. This affords the extra digging you're referring to IMO. I no longer question the difference. You were right. Weight and track surface on the ground are the keys to taking up 'seasoned' hard stuff..... More so than the skid placement I would think.

Our roads are typically snow covered for 5-6 months. This year has produced some rain events (occurring more frequently these years) Our roads here today are glare ice from an all day rain yesterday. Now we're just starting into what they say could be 2-3 inches of heavy stuff per hour for several hours today. 8:30 AM here ...starting now. 

Our driveway is 3 cars wide. I've found going crossways across the EOD stuff to be sometimes more effective than always up and down. I hope you can find a way for the Ariens to do a satisfactory job for you. Maybe adding 20-30# + across the top of the bucket? ...but then track surface on the ground comes into play. The front end may dig in, but once the track starts spinning (less surface on the ground with the Rapid Trak)...you're done. 

A 28" Ariens is rated to move roughly the same tonnage per hour as a 32" Honda or Yamaha.* 
A 32 Ariens is the same as a 36 Honda
The 28 Ariens weighs 336 pounds
The 32 Honda weighs 276-298 pounds*
The 36 Honda weighs 540 pounds
The 32 Yamaha weighs 528 pounds


----------



## Dag Johnsen

*monster*



Ã˜ystein Eriksen said:


> Hei Dag
> In October? You really plan ahead. I did not - and that is how I ended up with an Ariens instead of a Honda. Hondas are, as you know, sold out because of the EU regulations.
> I think you made the right decision keeping the Yamaha at your cabin. Despite my recent post I am happy with the Rapidtrak Pro EFI. The two only problems is that it digs down into gravel, and, ironically, does not dig down when you want it to (in hard snow). It moves a lot of snow very fast. I appreciate that since I have to move the snow twice every time. From my driveway to the lawn and then again from the lawn to the back of the house. When i move the snow the second time the EFI really comes into play when I take on the piles of snow i just made. I think it is the EFI. In a split second it sounds like the motor is going to stall, but instead it completely changes character. It revs up becoming a snow throwing monster. I have to adjust the chute very often. The chute on the Ariens is very fast and easy to adjust while moving. It takes a couple of times to get used to.
> I read some other post that you live in Asker. I think the Rapidtrak Pro EFI will perform great in Asker on concrete flat stones.


Your machine sounds like a monster Øystein:nerd:


Thanks for the good feedback and info. Im at the cabin now enjoying the Yamaha. Too bad With the 2 days of warm weather, but I found some snow on my table to throw just for fun:wink2: Yes I plan this blower purchase because that Rapidtrack machine sounds like the real deal! Attached some of todays Pictures.


----------



## BNSFguy

But obviously the Honda 32", being around 75 lbs lighter, than can't be an argument concerning "weight". I can understand the weight advantage argument on the 36" Honda and the Yamaha but they cost 50% to over 100% more than the Ariens. Not really a fair comparison as they're not even in the same class of buying power or build ability for the manufacturer. If money is not a factor, go drop 7K on the 36" Honda. Problem solved. You save 50% on the Ariens Pro over the Yamaha and over 100% on the Honda and than our disappointed it can't do exactly what the 500 pound plus Yamaha or 600 lb pound Honda can do ??? Sell it. Buy the Yamaha or Honda. You'll never be satisfied. You tried to save a few bucks and it didn't work.


----------



## Steve70

Weight _and_ track surface on the ground. The lighter 32 Honda has much more track driving it looks like. That's the difference IMO. Not skid placement or design. 

The 32 Yamaha is almost 200 pounds heavier than the Ariens

I think the Ariens is a better bang for the buck as regards the Honda. No modern $3K plus snowblower should need chute mods or to be re-jetted. A friend with a new 2017 28 Honda goes through shear bolts like crazy. I think the electric joystick is a bell or whistle that Ariens has beat hands down with their quick turning chute design. Even though we live in an area that gets anywhere from 220-320 inches, I saw no need to even consider the expense of the Yamaha. I'm sure they are well designed too, but would be overkill for my needs. $3K was plenty for my last snowblower. My old 1236 Ariens served me well for 30 years and is still serving well not far from here. 

just to change it up a bit, I almost pulled the pin on the 32 ATD Honda last year, but found the Ariens to be a better machine. Build and amenities. I actually only wanted a 28, but felt the Honda's 8.5 HP engine to be undersized at the 28" cut. My 28 Ariens 420cc Briggs is 13-14 HP and moves the roughly the same snow the 32 Honda does per hour. 

I do understand the OPs situation better now. Personally I wouldn't want to bull around 530 pounds regardless of the tractor type turning system
It appears maybe the 32 Honda, with more track area and adjustable gravel height might have been better. Not a lot different in price from the 28 Ariens as I remember. ...but then these other issues I mentioned could come to bear.


----------



## BNSFguy

I agree the 32" Honda vs Ariens Pro RapidTrak 28" or 32" is a valid comparison. However, comparing the Honda 36" $7,000.00, 600 lb machine or even the $4500.00 to $5000.00 500 lb Yamaha is not truly "apples to apples" and expecting such is ignorant. I'm certain that if Ariens sold a 6 or $7000.00 snowblower, it would more than compete with the Honda 36" or Yamaha's. 
I almost bought the Honda 32" last month. But like other's have mentioned, the slow turning electric chute, clogged chute issue's, lean jetting, track design and less maneuverability (compared to the Ariens RapidTrak) were enough to turn me off. The Ariens isn't perfect, but I love the innovation of the RapidTrak and all the benefits it provides. For my needs, blowing all paved, inclined, surfaces, and having to move it around in my small garage constantly, the RapidTrak was the best choice. If I had a gravel driveway or was required to remove hardened tire tracks I'd have probably purchased the Honda 32". Yamaha wasn't an option as there not even sold here and Honda 36" is way too large and way too expensive.


----------



## Øystein Eriksen

Well - in Norway at least the price is not all that different between the brands. 

Ariens Hydro Pro Rapidtrak EFI cost 44999 NOK, about 5093 US dollars.
Yamaha 1070 cost 43900 NOK, about 4969 US dollars 
Honda HSS 970A ET cost 39900 NOK, about 4517 US dollars.
Honda HSS 970A ETD cost 43900 NOK, about 4969 US dollars.
Honda HSS 1380A ET cost 49900 NOK, about 5649 US dollars.
Honda HSS 1380A ETD cost 54900 NOK, about 6215 US dollars.

Honda 970 equals Honda 928 and 1380 equals 1332.
If you compares the 28" models the Ariens is the most expensive.
The Honda surpasses Ariens on the bigger models.

I have seen bigger Yamahas but i could not find a retail price. Maybe they do not sell them anymore.


----------

